# Hihi!



## zapthatmonster (Jun 11, 2008)

Me:

Name is Molly. Student at a community college with a shockingly nice theater arts program. 

Way too young for college anyway. I'm about to turn 16. 

Crazily new at tech. 6 months of real-intense-swimming in the deep end sort of experience. Have picked it up quite quickly. My future in it has been set in stone sort of since birth as my father crews on film and television and I grew up on a movie set and have been interested in theater for a couple years now but never really realized that much existed past the doors to the performing arts center at my school until I went in there one day. Now I'm clocking a good 130 hours a term. Recently had my first lighting design experience in a class and loved it.

So far I've tried my hand at scenic (visual artist, partial to the paint.), lighting, and stage crew. I'm leaning towards lighting/electrician work, but find carpentry very relaxing which is surprising for a very short person who is usually very intimidated by loud machines. I'm also quite fond of heights although I rarely have an easy time reaching units from wherever I happen to be standing. 

So, yeah. Hi.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome to CB Molly, if just getting into a theatre inspired you so much, I am sure that we can do the same! We have lots of experience to offer, so feel free to pick the communal brain of CB. Ask any questions you have, even the "stupid" ones, and offer up any answers and insight you might have. The search feature is a great tool yet is is not perfect. While we may give you a hard time about asking a question we answer every week, we will answer it again and again because our goal is to get the knowledge to you.

Stay for a while, and you may find that you never want to leave (and you will understand the antics that many of us put on. Also, we have many members from the northwest US, who I am sure will be along to say hi at some point.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 11, 2008)

Hey Molly welcome to the Booth! I'm just up the road in Seattle. We have a couple of cool people here from down there in "the land of many bridges". Most notably Van the man... who I'm sure will post here as soon as it's coffee break time. 

Jump in and post. It's a great community and we have a good time while learning.


----------



## PadawanGeek (Jun 11, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> It's a great community and we have a good time while learning.



(or wasting time talking about eating small animals)

Anyway, welcome to CB!


----------



## Van (Jun 11, 2008)

Molly! We gotta talk. You should know there are a ton of places looking for folks here in town. As you mentioned there are also several good community colleges with really good programs, < if I can brag, I sat on the curriculum review board for Mt. Hood C.C. a couple of years ago and upped their requirements for theatre students.>

CCC just got a new "performing arts center" as well.
If you're looking for internships let me know we are really ramping up our outreach/education programs and I'm hoping we become an acredited partner soon.
Anyway, Welcome Aboard! Good to have another Wetlander here, Ask what you want, answer what you can.
< You'll have to pm me and tell me who your dad is, I bet I've worked with him.>


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll add my hellos to the booth just so you know there's also women (in spite of my nickname) on board. Carpentry is a love of mine, but I'm primarily into set design, scenic painting and SMing.

This is a great place to hang out and find out all sorts of useful (and some not) information. Post often and enjoy!


----------



## zapthatmonster (Jun 11, 2008)

PCC Theatre Arts Productions Is the website but is a very poor one. I'm at Sylvania which has a mainstage and a student blackbox. The mainstage was built within the last 15 years. There are some annoying things about it like there are with most theaters, but all in all it's a very impressive program and I feel pretty lucky to be going to school there. The mainstage is a 200 seater I believe, proscenium, with three catwalks and a counterweight system. We also have a large scene shop with a good 20 foot door opening onto the stage which makes lives easier. Everyone is pretty welcoming and always willing to teach, which is nice, and all the productions are crewed and sometimes designed by students which makes for lots and lots of experience. 

Van I PMed you. What movies have you worked on, but also have you done any work with Laika House? I toured their sets for Coraline a while back and thought it was very rad. My father has some connections with them and I'm considering trying to get in there in some sort of entry-level position when I am old enough.


----------



## Van (Jun 11, 2008)

zapthatmonster said:


> PCC Theatre Arts Productions Is the website but is a very poor one. I'm at Sylvania which has a mainstage and a student blackbox. The mainstage was built within the last 15 years. There are some annoying things about it like there are with most theaters, but all in all it's a very impressive program and I feel pretty lucky to be going to school there. The mainstage is a 200 seater I believe, proscenium, with three catwalks and a counterweight system. We also have a large scene shop with a good 20 foot door opening onto the stage which makes lives easier. Everyone is pretty welcoming and always willing to teach, which is nice, and all the productions are crewed and sometimes designed by students which makes for lots and lots of experience.
> 
> Van I PMed you. What movies have you worked on, but also have you done any work with Laika House? I toured their sets for Coraline a while back and thought it was very rad. My father has some connections with them and I'm considering trying to get in there in some sort of entry-level position when I am old enough.


 PCC Sylvania does has a nice facility. I know your Teacher too. 
I know a ton of people that work at Laika, they pretty much emptied this town of any scenic artists, especially ones with any CG or digital painting Experience. I've done quite a ew things with #488 My favorite probably was "Men of Honor" which was shot here a few years ago. I think I know your Dads name, sounds familiar. I'll pm you back in a while, I have to go work now. They keep telling me I have to work, I don't want to, but I have to. Why can't they just pay me for showing up ???


----------



## zapthatmonster (Jun 11, 2008)

We just got our new season and fall term the mainstage production is going to be War of the Worlds - the radio show and the public reaction. Complete with radio voices and foley sound effects. Very tech heavy. I am, needless to say, very excited.

You'd know my dad if you saw him. He looks like Sean Connery with a white hat and a pipe.

The set of Men of Honor was pretty epic from what I remember - I saw it but I was very little at that time. He just finished The Road, which had to share the state with two other productions including Twilight which I heard through the grapevine was pretty insane.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 11, 2008)

Van said:


> Why can't they just pay me for showing up ???



Umm... on second thought never mind. It's just too easy.


----------



## Van (Jun 11, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Umm... on second thought never mind. It's just too easy.


 
I'll take that as a kindness, I surely will......
I have Senioritis so bad right now. I know exactly how all the kids here feel. I just want to be on Vacation! Can't I just go ? Do I have to wait 'till Saturday ...... 
Sorry Zapthat, This is what we call a hijack, ' course when I do it, it's just "getting sidetracked" as opposed to actually Hijacking the thread.


----------



## zapthatmonster (Jun 11, 2008)

Pssh, you don't get to see me as a moderator. I tend to forget a topic is locked and hijack it when no one can defend themselves.

Term finished for me yesterday. My brain is absolutely fried.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 11, 2008)

zapthatmonster said:


> Pssh, you don't get to see me as a moderator. I tend to forget a topic is locked and hijack it when no one can defend themselves.



Then you'll fit right in around here. Just try to not hijack in the serious forums or Derek will get out his ruler and smack your knuckles. On the other hand the off topic forum has been the site of some amazing hijacks. The king of all CB threads has to be this one. In fact it's about time to bring it back from the dead for a few more pages. That would really annoy Phil.... hmmm


----------



## zapthatmonster (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm probably going to regret this, but I signed myself up for a 24 hour play which starts at 10pm tonight. Oh, the joys of student productions. They had me down as sound designer/engineer until I said for the fourth time "Uh, guys, I have no idea how to run sound." and it wasn't like we had time for me to be trained. hee. 

Now there's a 50% chance I'm running the Enact that I have experience with... and a 50% chance I'm running a 2-scene preset, which I'm kind of excited to learn. At least I'm not having to learn the Congo or something, which is our mainstage board.


----------

